# Lyft driver threatens woman and gets pepper sprayed



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

This lady saved herself from a psycho Lyft driver with pepper spray. is it just me or are there a lot of Lyft drivers going insane?

https://www.omaha.com/news/courts/l...cle_1d50ed23-5068-5c37-8f95-f3e111f893fa.html


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol yeah totally believable....guy just randomly tells her he's going to kill her for no reason and the woman then says she prays for his family after he's arrrested

the sad thing is they know most people will believe these hoaxes just because


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Pay shitty rates ... you will get more low shitty drivers.... the good drivers are starting to move away from lyft


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

I have never heard a school bus driver being charged with threatening to kill a passenger.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

XPG said:


> I have never heard a school bus driver being charged with threatening to kill a passenger.


I've driven a school bus. the violence was self inflicted.



uberdriverfornow said:


> lol yeah totally believable....guy just randomly tells her he's going to kill her for no reason and the woman then says she prays for his family after he's arrrested
> 
> the sad thing is they know most people will believe these hoaxes just because


The driver's history demonstrates society's rules don't apply to him.
Yeah, I totally believe it:

Kujath (the Driver) has previous felony convictions for attempted burglary and attempted forgery, both out of Gage County.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> I've driven a school bus. the violence was self inflicted.


 What are the requirements for school bus drivers?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

XPG said:


> What are the requirements for school bus drivers?


Each state is different, google yours.
In mine:
A Commercial Drivers License (CDL) with S (school bus) and P (passenger) endorsement. Be at least 21 years old. Pass a physical. Pass a criminal background check. Be fingerprinted. Drug testing


----------



## ducktaleswoohoo (Aug 28, 2019)

you get the service you pay for i hear the xl, select, black drivers are less rapey though


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lessthanminimum said:


> This lady saved herself from a psycho Lyft driver with pepper spray. is it just me or are there a lot of Lyft drivers going insane?
> 
> https://www.omaha.com/news/courts/l...cle_1d50ed23-5068-5c37-8f95-f3e111f893fa.html


He denied her drive through ?



ducktaleswoohoo said:


> you get the service you pay for i hear the xl, select, black drivers are less rapey though


30 cents a mile causes STARVATION INDUCED PSYCHOSIS IN POOR ABUSED DRIVERS !

LYFT : ONLY THE BEST 30 CENTS CAN BUY !

LYFT : MAKE AMERICA 3RD WORLD AGAIN !


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Whenever you dropping a young lady at night, make sure that is not your last drop... don’t turn off your app... do another run.
Suspect number 1 will always be friends and relatives 
Police department number 2 suspect - RS drivers... they check all her previous RS history .


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

mbd said:


> Whenever you dropping a young lady at night, make sure that is not your last drop... don't turn off your app... do another run.
> Suspect number 1 will always be friends and relatives
> Police department number 2 suspect - RS drivers... they check all her previous RS history .


What's concerning 
Your paranoia is based in reality


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mbd said:


> Whenever you dropping a young lady at night, make sure that is not your last drop... don't turn off your app... do another run.
> Suspect number 1 will always be friends and relatives
> Police department number 2 suspect - RS drivers... they check all her previous RS history .


Smart


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> What's concerning
> Your paranoia is based in reality


Last week, last ride at 8.15 dropped a lady at a restaurant, then she was going to someplace else with her friend .
So instead of making that last ride, I go straight to a packed Walmart ... I wanted a 18 bags, 4 Tv costumer ? waited 15 minutes , at least 4 Uber/ Lyft drIvers came in and got pax from Walmart ? Tahoe, Lincoln Navigator

Then I just gave up, and drove 5 miles to a bad neighborhood and got 1 long distance ride ? to finish off


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> A Commercial Drivers License (CDL) with S (school bus) and P (passenger) endorsement. Be at least 21 years old. Pass a physical. Pass a criminal background check. Be fingerprinted. Drug testing


No wonder why i don't hear school bus drivers going mad!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

I wonder what she did to get him so mad ?? He got out of the car and followed her to the door. 
News articles are usually, at least , 50% embellished . I am not defending this driver but she did something to piss him off. 
Also, make a mental note to notice that all of these problems that drivers have with passengers are between 10 pm and 6 am and usually alcohol or another substance is involved. Drivers should get hazard pay if they drive during that time frame.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol yeah totally believable....guy just randomly tells her he's going to kill her for no reason and the woman then says she prays for his family after he's arrrested
> 
> the sad thing is they know most people will believe these hoaxes just because


we need the full facts 1st


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> Drivers should get hazard pay if they drive during that time frame.


I thought that's what the surge was.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> I thought that's what the surge was.


no more surge for lyft in my market , only lower ppz rates


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

XPG said:


> No wonder why i don't hear school bus drivers going mad!


Most common incident is drunk civilian drivers ramming into the school bus.
U know, that huge yellow thing the size of a bus.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol yeah totally believable....guy just randomly tells her he's going to kill her for no reason and the woman then says she prays for his family after he's arrrested
> 
> the sad thing is they know most people will believe these hoaxes just because


Did you watch the video in the article seems pretty legit to me. The guy is wrongfully sprayed in the face with pepper spray and he just goes home and goes to bed? Cops trace his car back to his house and find him and his swollen eyes in the house. I don't know about you but if that happened to me wrongfully I would be at the police station.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Lessthanminimum said:


> Did you watch the video in the article seems pretty legit to me. The guy is wrongfully sprayed in the face with pepper spray and he just goes home and goes to bed? Cops trace his car back to his house and find him and his swollen eyes in the house. I don't know about you but if that happened to me wrongfully I would be at the police station.


>>Convicted Felons do Not willing go to police stations

Kujath (the Driver) has previous felony convictions for attempted burglary and attempted forgery, both out of Gage County.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> >>Convicted Felons do Not willing go to police stations
> 
> Kujath (the Driver) has previous felony convictions for attempted burglary and attempted forgery, both out of Gage County.


Oh that explains why I was driving for Lyft then LOL


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Lessthanminimum said:


> Did you watch the video in the article seems pretty legit to me. The guy is wrongfully sprayed in the face with pepper spray and he just goes home and goes to bed? Cops trace his car back to his house and find him and his swollen eyes in the house. I don't know about you but if that happened to me wrongfully I would be at the police station.


dont take it personal, im not criticizing you



Cold Fusion said:


> >>Convicted Felons do Not willing go to police stations
> 
> Kujath (the Driver) has previous felony convictions for attempted burglary and attempted forgery, both out of Gage County.


convicted felons dont get passed any background check to begin with, especially with such heinous crimes


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> dont take it personal, im not criticizing you
> 
> 
> convicted felons dont get passed any background check to begin with, especially with such heinous crimes


Background check goes back 7 years

Article stated:
Kujath (the Driver) has previous felony convictions for attempted burglary and attempted forgery, both out of Gage County.

Lyft driver Joseph Kujath, 34, of Omaha picked up the woman and drove her home, the report said.

It's getting safer to hitchhike


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> Background check goes back 7 years
> 
> Article stated:
> Kujath (the Driver) has previous felony convictions for attempted burglary and attempted forgery, both out of Gage County.
> ...


it doesnt just go back 7 years


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> it doesnt just go back 7 years


Either you or journalist is misinformed , or Lyft gave the driver a pass
Can u substantiate your claim "_it doesnt just go back 7 years_" link?

Article stated:
Kujath (the Driver) has previous felony convictions for attempted burglary and attempted forgery, both out of Gage County.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> Either you or journalist is misinformed , or Lyft gave the driver a pass
> 
> Article stated:
> Kujath (the Driver) has previous felony convictions for attempted burglary and attempted forgery, both out of Gage County.


which means he wouldnt be driving for either company if this story was legit


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> which means he wouldnt be driving for either company if this story was legit


Yeah right Bud the reporter is a liar. She spends her time lying to her audience because that's what the people want. She just made some outlandish claim that the guy has a criminal record when he doesn't.

Did you know that reporters and news organizations have access to the criminal records in their state?

I'm not going to pay $15 just so I can show you his criminal record but what is this? It's a criminal record involving a Joseph Kujath 34 years old and Omaha Nebraska


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol yeah totally believable....guy just randomly tells her he's going to kill her for no reason and the woman then says she prays for his family after he's arrrested
> 
> the sad thing is they know most people will believe these hoaxes just because


We're going to have to see, when they flush out the whole story.

The only thing they really said was he tried to follow her into her home, while making a treat. We don't know what lead to that point or why he tailed her.

What we do know is NEVER LEAVE THE CAR.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

XPG said:


> What are the requirements for school bus drivers?


If they are breathing have a pulse, semi-lucid, deaf, they are hired. They are then given instructions on how to launch the unruly one's with speed humps without giving them visible bruises.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Lessthanminimum said:


> Yeah right Bud the reporter is a liar. She spends her time lying to her audience because that's what the people want. She just made some outlandish claim that the guy has a criminal record when he doesn't.
> 
> Did you know that reporters and news organizations have access to the criminal records in their state?
> 
> I'm not going to pay $15 just so I can show you his criminal record but what is this? It's a criminal record involving a Joseph Kujath 34 years old and Omaha Nebraska


i never said he didnt have a record, I said that Lyfts background checks go back further than 7 years

and i said that the story is a hoax

you dont understand the way the Freemasons that run the world behind the scenes operate, they create fake stories to keep people scared

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Freemasons
the masons control everything behind the scenes

they still push the idea that Oswald killed JFK with a shot from behind that made his head go backwards

the fact that the news still pushes the worst lie in the history of mankind tells you they control ALL news networks


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Most common incident is drunk civilian drivers ramming into the school bus.
> U know, that huge yellow thing the size of a bus.


Had one of those already since school restarted.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> i never said he didnt have a record, I said that Lyfts background checks go back further than 7 years
> 
> and i said that the story is a hoax
> 
> ...


Oh geez I hope you never pick me up in a Lyft or Uber. It's tinfoil hat time. Okay great buddy it was nice talking to you.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ducktaleswoohoo said:


> you get the service you pay for i hear the xl, select, black drivers are less rapey though


They get paid enough to go get a hooker if they are horny before driving?


----------



## ducktaleswoohoo (Aug 28, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> They get paid enough to go get a hooker if they are horny before driving?


just paid legally and fair so they dont succumb to temptation while being human trafficked by an app

im one of the most laid back guys youll ever meet haven't been in a fight in 25 years,never raise my voice or argue but ill tell ya what a couple back to back minimum fares and im seeing red lol I can only imagine someone who needs the gig, cant fill the tank or afford a mcchicken after a fare

most criminals as they say opportunists, its obvious the system(fbi labor department puc) doesn not care, the apps certainly dont, old poor guy who has a fetish for red heads &1 pops up in the back seat alone, drunk or not & maybe something in his head goes screw uber screw Lyft screw this $3 an hour im bour to get mine, whens the next time an immigrant with no background check going to have this 18 year old beauty in the back of the ride alone?

opportunity meets why the ef not worse case 3 hots & a cot beats $3 an hour & another bad story for uber on the way out

its a cold world & these apps lead to a lot of unintended consequences & opportunities for the most desperate to act out


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> They get paid enough to go get a hooker if they are horny before driving?


Apparently not enough for fellow Omaha driver Komlanvi Avitso. Notice his related story linked in the story posted by the OP. Omaha is apparently the wild, wild west at least in regards to Lyft drivers? Komlanvi's story is a little more clear cut, however, complete with video and DNA evidence!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Think the woman will get permanently banned from Lyft for carrying a weapon?

NOT!


----------

